# slop??



## bgracer (Dec 7, 2008)

how do i get rid of the slop that is in the steering on my losi mini slider?


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.hobbyetc.com/cgi-bin/item.cgi?part_id=57077


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Or you can find small rubber bands and connect them to the servo linkage and the steering blocks. We race our Sliders box stock, and the rubber bands work great!


----------



## bgracer (Dec 7, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> Or you can find small rubber bands and connect them to the servo linkage and the steering blocks. We race our Sliders box stock, and the rubber bands work great!


got any pic's


----------

